# red bumps during clomid pct



## kilosforbreakfast (Aug 31, 2018)

1 week in clomid pct and been getting red bumps all over my body, sort of like an allergic reaction. planning on doing 2weeks, did 100mg the first week going to do 50mg the second. should i keep going? i also feel a bit of tension on my chest during the day


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 31, 2018)

Breaking out in hives is no bueno bro, I personally would take some diphenhydramine (Benadryl) and stop taking the Clomid...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2018)

I wouldn't stop the clomid. I would go 25mg for 2 more weeks. There was no need for 100mg. But it could be something other than clomid causing this. Ever taken it before?

Start taking Benadryl for the hives.


----------



## kilosforbreakfast (Aug 31, 2018)

never taken it before bro, just woke up and had all those red spots over my body and got very scared. cheers for the advice boys, will pick up some benadryl


----------



## ducky1987 (Sep 4, 2018)

How's everything going? The bumps clear up yet ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 4, 2018)

Did you get it from a legit spot..?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2018)

I think the OP succumbed to the clomid.

Either that or he is busy having a nice cry for himself over a classic disney movie.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 5, 2018)

Neither are good lol..


----------

